# 2012 Rulers v. Restricted Rulers



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

2012 Burton Ruler vs 2012 Burton Restricted Ruler

looks like imprint 3 vs imprint 2 on the liners, and air vs gel on the cushioning...


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

so whats the difference between the imprint 3 and imprint 2 liner and the air v. gel cushioning


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

The above site is wrong, they both have imprint 2 liner. The only difference i think is that the restricted version has EST midsole which makes it very slightly lower to the ground. This is supposed to give a little more feel, but slightly less shock absorption. In my opinion the difference is so small, that it isnt noticeable. As for Air vs B3 gel cushioning, i dont think there is much difference either.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

The EST optimized soles are supposed to improve board feel, but I'm not really sure how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

so is there any point in getting the restricted or not


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

million pairs of boots and you picked the rulers? wow, that's sad....


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

For the money they are a good choice IMO. Yeah I wear them and they have been solid for the money I paid ($100) or so on last years ruler. For that money or even $200 they are a good choice IMO. Comfy and firm enough for me.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

dreampow said:


> For the money they are a good choice IMO. Yeah I wear them and they have been solid for the money I paid ($100) or so on last years ruler. For that money or even $200 they are a good choice IMO. Comfy and firm enough for me.


you guys have to shop for better deals on better boots...i bought last years k2 darko boots for $120 shipped and last years vans wiig boots for $150. they sell those rulers at our sports authority and dick's.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad you like your K2 darkos, but who is to say they are better than the rulers I bought which were 109 shipped?

I am not into BOA and I use cartel bindings so the boots mesh perfectly with them.

I am not saying the rulers are better than your K2s but probably as good. Each to their own.

I am definitely with you in that I always buy boots on sale rather than full price.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

The only thing I buy from Burton is their bindings and AK outwear, the only two product lines they have dialed and worth a damn. Outside of that, they're just riding the coat tails of every other innovative company out there. They've gotten crusty. Burton boots are trash, DC or 32 that's where it's at!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad that you know everything there is to know about all boots dude.

Fact is they were cheap are comfortable, ride well and are solid so far. I have no doubt there are many better boots available, but to say they are total crap is just silly dude.

I suggest you stick too, I prefer XXXX boots and they have been solid for me.

Blanket statements about product lines and brands are meaningless unless you have lots of examples from personal experience to back them up.

One bad pair here or there is not enough to judge on. If they were so bad people wouldn't buy them and I bought burton boots twice in a row because the previous pair were solid and comfortable for me. They fit my foot spot on which, at the end of the day is the most important thing about a boot. Everyone has different feet.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

obviously different boots "fit" different people. but there is a clear distinction between a comfortable/good boot and some cheap crap. i couldn't find a cheaper feeling, uncomfortable, plain, shitty speed lace boot in any of the generic sporting good stores around. i'm not saying the boots i bought are for everyone, but if anyone even put their foot in a vans wiig boot they would realize what a comfy boot feels like. it might not be the best boot for their foot, but its DAMN comfortable. like pillows around your foot. no cardboard feeling burtons.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

casper3043 said:


> million pairs of boots and you picked the rulers? wow, that's sad....


hey they were the best fit and thats all im looking for


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

casper3043 said:


> million pairs of boots and you picked the rulers? wow, that's sad....





GnarlyCharlie said:


> The only thing I buy from Burton is their bindings and AK outwear, the only two product lines they have dialed and worth a damn. Outside of that, they're just riding the coat tails of every other innovative company out there. They've gotten crusty. Burton boots are trash, DC or 32 that's where it's at!





casper3043 said:


> obviously different boots "fit" different people. but there is a clear distinction between a comfortable/good boot and some cheap crap. i couldn't find a cheaper feeling, uncomfortable, plain, shitty speed lace boot in any of the generic sporting good stores around. i'm not saying the boots i bought are for everyone, but if anyone even put their foot in a vans wiig boot they would realize what a comfy boot feels like. it might not be the best boot for their foot, but its DAMN comfortable. like pillows around your foot. no cardboard feeling burtons.


you are fools. the best boot for someone's foot is just that. it is completely subjective.... 



but then again if you knew shit about snowboarding you'd know that.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> you are fools. the best boot for someone's foot is just that. it is completely subjective....


reading comprehension fails you...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

It was a pretty ignorant post, however this is a virtual world and that kind of comment is typical and expected. I don't like Burton boots and I support my claim with two pairs of rulers that have gone to garbage very quickly, poor craftsman ship, cheaper materials and cheaper labor continue to plaque my experience with burton boots. I also had a pair of Ion boots that I had to warrantee 3 times because of the laces pulling out of the seams or the heal separating from the boot.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

casper3043 said:


> you guys have to shop for better deals on better boots...i bought last years k2 darko boots for $120 shipped and last years vans wiig boots for $150. they sell those rulers at our sports authority and dick's.


So they sell cartels and eg2's at dicks, does that make them crap?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

GnarlyCharlie said:


> The only thing I buy from Burton is their bindings and AK outwear, the only two product lines they have dialed and worth a damn. Outside of that, they're just riding the coat tails of every other innovative company out there. They've gotten crusty. Burton boots are trash, DC or 32 that's where it's at!


I think the boot thing totally depends on each persons foot and preference, but def support th ak comment, great stuff


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried on as many boots as i had till i found the ones that fit best and im looking for a good fit and comfort not any special features or aesthetics.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> So they sell cartels and eg2's at dicks, does that make them crap?


1) that's not what i said
2) dick's inventory is different from location to location
3) in general, sporting good stores like dick's typically have lower end products (like rulers)

i bought brand new eg2's a few months ago from whiskey. paid less than half of what some uneducated shopper who buys their stuff at dick's paid for them, i can tell you that much.


----------

